# Brights



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

These are the blocks from the original brights swap. I'm tossing the idea around for the fabric behind the God's Eye block for a border. I might change it or add another. I've got 2 extra blocks so I'm wanting to make a few extra so I can use them all!








Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like that a lot, Heidi. do it.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm still disappointed with the God's Eye. It doesn't pop nearly as much as I thought it would. I wonder id I should have switched the dark purple and the lighter colors. Oh well, too late. I must deal with my decision. LOL
Heidi


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I think its beautiful!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Heidi - I see what you mean. I think the bright blue may have made it pop out more. It's still outstanding. Nice to see I got you hooked on paper piecing.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Love it!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Really lovely the way they all come together. I really like that cross in the center. Is that 4 blocks put together, and do you have a link to the pattern, if it is on-line?


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I think it is BEAUTIFUL :goodjob::goodjob::goodjob::goodjob:
I Love It :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:
bopeep


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Belfrybat said:


> Really lovely the way they all come together. I really like that cross in the center. Is that 4 blocks put together, and do you have a link to the pattern, if it is on-line?


Here is the link to the center block. it is one 20" block
God's Eye

Heidi


----------

